# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Secrets of the Dream Plane

## Baron Samedi

*Question:*
If this information is important, why are you only revealing it now?

*Answer:*
Because, when I learned of this, there was no one ready to hear it.
*
Question:*
And why are people ready for it now?

*Evolution*
We are evolving technologically and an exponential rate. Stephen Hawking said it best, (paraphrased) technological evolution is evolution. Because of this, lucid dreamers can meet in a virtual world, the internet, and practice meeting on the dream plane. The internet is a physical manifestation of the dream plane. It's humans trying to recreate what we once had before the Great Deluge.

Because of technology, we can communicate on a mass scale for a small amount of money. Now millions of people are thinking about shared dreaming because of Avatar and Inception as a result of technology.

We are evolving spiritually. People are beginning to wake up all over the world. 2012 will bring a great shift in the consciousness of humanity.

*The Present*
The present is one big single moment. We exist in the past, present, and future. We exist in parallel universes AKA dimensions.

*Question: Is shared dreaming real?*
Fuck yes. Next.

*Answer: No, but really. You guys are lying... aren't you?*
Yes. All 50 of us. And the hundreds and thousand more that will join us in the coming years on the dream plane. We are all lying.

*Question: How do you get all this information?* 

*Answer:*
Research on the dream plane, mainly. Personal observation. Some things I have learned from others. I test their theories with my own observations, and they make sense with what I perceive. A lot of it is already in my dream journal actually, in conversations with entities.

*WTF OVER. Entities? So, other sentient spirits exist other than humans?*

*Answer:*
Yes. Next.

*QUestion:*
How can you tell the difference between an entity and another dreamer.

*Answer:*
You can't. We are all entities.

*Question:*
How are non-dreamers of Earth, let's say, sentient entities different from humans?

*Answer:*
They differ vastly. I have encountered, angels, aliens, demons, gods, vampires, werewolves, witches, cyborgs, androids, cartoon characters even.

*Question:*
That is ridiculous. Cartoon characters are fictitious. Are you serious?

*Answer:*
Yes. In a multiverse of infinite possibilities, everything is true. To test this theory, simply do the Ignore Test on a cartoon character next time you see them.

*Question:*
Tell me the history of the Dream Plane.

*Answer:*
The dream plane stretches into the infinite past. But, as far as recent history goes:
*
Urth*
Urth is the dream plane version of Earth. 

There are two gods battling for control of Urth: Gawn AKA The Dream Warrior Master AKA Yoda AKA Pan AKA The Devil AKA Lucifer AKA Pan AKA Noah AKA The Great Progenitor, and Nevergawn AKA the God of This World AKA Baphomet AKA Satan AKA The Enemy. 

*The History of Gawn*
Gawn, like many Higher Beings appears differently to different people. He looks like The Devil to me, because I was taught that Pan is the Devil. To Raven he appears as Yoda. 

Gawn is the Dream Warrior Master. He has a colony where Dream Warriors are initiated, and also receive training.  

Gawn was once a genetic experiment of the Annunaki, the aliens who came here in antideluvian times. He was half-goat, half-man. I was one of them myself. Because he had the soul of a god, he was very powerful, and had a cunning intellect. The Annunaki flooded the earth to start over because they regretted their genetic experiments, and everything was going haywire. Because there were so many half-human half-animal people having sex with humans, then animals, humans starting having sex with animals. Humans started eating humans. Lines became blurred. The world went batshit insane. 

Gawn built a giant submersible, The Ark, and saved himself, and a few artifacts and as much living things as he could take from the old earth.

The Annunaki were displeased with him, but it was one of their own souls that had deliberately reincarnated into the body of this Earthling. Gawn helped found the New Earth.

The Annunaki were angry that animal genes were now in the humans gene pool, because of Gawn's goat parts.

They hunted Gawn down, and killed him, but they were not very spiritually advanced Gawn. Gawn learned from the ways of the Earthlings. All the humans were connected in a giant telepathic network. They had been preparing for a great war against the gods AKA the Annunaki. The Annunaki learned of this, and so destroyed the humans. They had a few shamans that could invade the minds and dreams of the humans, but they were a very technologically advanced civilization, and dismissed mental telepathy eons ago. 

When Gawn died, he became the Dream Warrior Master. He battled all the Annunaki on the dream plane, to cut off their surveillance of the earthlings. The Annunaki attacked Gawn all together on the dream plane, and were successful at dispersing his energy many times. Gawn became angry, and divided his energy in two. One sphere he exploded into millions of particles, and sent them all to Urth to bond with the souls of the humans. The other half he kept for himself. He is still very powerful, and we are his children, or at least some of us are. Gawn has one great adversary.

*Nevergawn*
Nevergawn is the brother of Gawn. Nevergawn was a minotaur in his last physical life. He was also a goat god in another life, but he had a goat head, unlike his brother who had a human head. He also had breasts and a penis. He was a mistake. He couldn't get laid, obviously. He hated that his brother with the same he-goat parts could get laid. He hated his body and his life, and he cursed Gawn, and cursed the Annunaki for even creating such a fucked up vessel. He gathered a following, then sacrificed himself, because he realized he'd be even more powerful on the dream plane. He licked the boots of the Annunaki, and became the personal assassin of Gawn. He killed Gawn over and over again, but Gawn just kept respawning and laughing at him. Realizing that souls are immortal, Nevergawn instead decided to take control of Urth for the Annunaki. 
He is an archdemon. He desires to control Urth totally and has proclaimed himself The God of This World. He is the god of war, he is the bloodthirsty Jah, demanding sacrifice, and ordering people to kill men women and children. He loves war, for where there is war, nightmares follow. He who controls Urth controls Earth, for what happens on Urth is much more lasting.
He recognized the shamanic weakness of the Annunaki, and learned from humans their ways after befriending them, only so he could subjugate them on the dream plane, thus weakening them on the other planes of existence, and stealing their energy.

Nevergawn feeds on suffering. He loves suffering in every sick and demented form. He is worshipped by the Templars as Baphomet. If you want to see a ceremony of these creepy fucks worshipping a form of Baphomet, the Great Owl, watch* Dark Secrets: Inside Bohemian Grove.*

*The War of the Wyrms*

Wormholes are ways between dream worlds, and ways to warp. Whee! The wormholes are guarded by the Wormhole Wyrms. Nevergawn wanted to take control of the wormholes. He can't kill the wyrms, for they are immortal, so instead, he ripped their dream bodies apart, and sliced them into pieces. Many of the wormholes exiting Urth have a wormhole with a wyrm that needs healing. Piece the dragon back together, and he will cleanse the wormhole, and guard it from astral parasites.

And this is why it's hard to go to the Moon.

People don't often perceive wormholes, just as you do not perceive yourself blinking. Every time you leave one dream world and go to another, you go through a wormhole.

*Question:*

Who are the Templars?

The Templars are the New World Order AKA Illuminati. They believe they have secret knowledge and are particularly spiritually illuminated. They are eugenicists. They want to purify the human race. At one time they were trying hybridization, but now they are focusing on genetically engineering a superhuman race. Their goal is create a one world government by any means possible, and turn the entire planet into a giant prison.

*Question:* Who are the RV Templars?

*Answer:* A branch off the CIA's remote viewing programs. The CIA found that certain people were better on the dream plane than on the astral plane, which is where remote viewing takes place. (Remote viewing is for seeing physical objects.) The Canadian-American-Mexican-Russian government formed a secret Dream Corps of military psychics. They are also excellent remote viewers. The invade dreams of people, and make people have nightmares, or may often just be doing surveillance. Their ultimate goal is to kill people through inducing nightmares. This has always been their goal. It is considered the perfect murder in the Assassin community. One who performs such a feat is a master Assassin, and a perfect tool of the Illuminati. 

*So you are saying it is actually possible to kill someone in a dream? I have read other posts of yours refuting this.*

I was not able to reveal the full truth until now. But, the time is getting critical. The New World Order have their chess pieces in place, and things are going according to their plan. However, though they are strong financially and politically, and they control the media, and a lot of wars and foreign policy, they are extremely weak on the dream plane. 
The only way to kill someone from inside a dream is to induce a heart attack because of a nightmare. So, the target would have to be prone to that in the first place. 

*Why would you reveal such a horrible truth? Aren't you worried that people will try and kill their enemies this way?*

I am revealing it because it is the time. This is the Templars' Great Desire. But, do not be afraid, because such a feat would take great dream skill on the part of the assassin, and great physical weakness in the victim. 

*Aren't you afraid the Templars will try this now?*
They are already trying it.

*Question:*
What is your whole purpose of trying to get people to get into shared dreaming?

*Answer:*
To create a global network of Dreamwalkers, so we can still communicate if shit hits the fan.

*Question:*
Seriously. You are going to do this?

*Answer:*
No. We are.

----------


## Snowboy

W...T...H....

That sounds like a combo of all religions and alien conspiracies.

----------


## Frozenlime

Remember that most religions is based on the same stuff.

I need to become better at LDing at will so I can try dreamsharing.

----------


## Blacklight

Might as well attempt this shared dreaming of yours. If there's a bit of truth in every insane story then it wouldn't be a bad thing to try and uncover it, no?
Besides, I'd be safe from space jewish alien nazi communist lizard templar illuminati freemason demigods. Or something.
Also I don't exactly see one world government as a bad thing. People would stupid themselves to death without a good government and we don't have many of those around the world right now. Though the dream assassination and nightmare inducing thing to feed a rogue deity sounds, well, bad.

----------


## Snowboy

Why does this remind me of "Revelation" in Christianity...?

Sounds very similar to the story in it...

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

> W...T...H....
> 
> That sounds like a combo of all religions and alien conspiracies.



That is also what i thought while reading Nomad's post.

----------


## Snowboy

> That is also what i thought while reading Nomad's post.



Glad I'm not alone on that issue!  ::D:

----------


## Vengeance

*Maybe i'm a huge idiot, but I don't get HOW to share dreams, but I do think it is possible. All that alien stuff i'm not so sure about.*

----------


## sheeps

Hey, i'm open to anything. And if this is true, i'm on your side.
but if its not..I'd still like you to teach me about shared dreams, and i'm willing to learn.
Nomad, PM me if you're open to teach me lol.

----------


## Vengeance

*Lol you can PM me too if you wan2 teach me. I see that a shared dreaming class is coming up, when will we be able to sign up? I'm very interested in shared dreaming*

----------


## Blacklight

I wouldn't resent a PM or two either.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

I would love a PM on shared dreaming too.

----------


## Tranquil Toad

I'm sure there are lots of people who would be willing to try shared dreaming, however you are going to alienate a bunch of them by talking at length about the illuminati and alien breeding programs.

I know there is a lot of stuff going on in this world that is way beyond what the average person thinks is possible, but when you put it like that you do sound pretty insane.

I'll look for you in my dreams though.

----------


## Und3rP4rr

Upon first reading this, I highly doubt a person that has never heard about, or looked into this stuff before would believe it.  Afterall, this is a post on a forum on the internet.

I am really interested in shared dreaming though, and would like to try it.

And to comment on Blacklight's post above, one world goverment is in the bible I believe.  The head of it is the antichrist himself.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Nothing is true. Everything is possible.

----------


## kenietz

I do not know about all the alien and illuminati stuff but i agree with WakingNomad on the Evolution matter. Actually yesterday while smoking a cigarette after lunch i was thinking about the dream plane and internet and how now everyone has cheap internet at home and even on their mobile phones. And that it wont be long before they create connection like 'Ghost in the Shell' and we will be all connected through technology. But i would be happier if we do that on the dream/mind plane or how ever you may call it. Such type of connection would be much better and safer for us. 
I dunno about 2012 and dont care. When it comes we will see. But i hope that it will bring a spiritual shift in the people minds even though for the moment it doesnt seem so. These movies(inception and avatar) are nothing but money collectors and will be forgotten, even though i like avatar.

At WakingNomad:
Question: What about that? Consider that at any given moment, doesnt matter how small it is, we change the universe with our minds(like thinking,doing,decisions) and create new universes in that way. Then we may choose not to die, just change the universe again and be alive.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey, i'm open to anything. And if this is true, i'm on your side.
> but if its not..I'd still like you to teach me about shared dreams, and i'm willing to learn.
> Nomad, PM me if you're open to teach me lol.







> Lol you can PM me too if you wan2 teach me. I see that a shared dreaming class is coming up, when will we be able to sign up? I'm very interested in shared dreaming







> I wouldn't resent a PM or two either.







> I would love a PM on shared dreaming too.



Well, my friends, Shared Dream Class is coming up. We are working on solidifying the dates. Please check the DV Academy.





> I'm sure there are lots of people who would be willing to try shared dreaming, however you are going to alienate a bunch of them by talking at length about the illuminati and alien breeding programs.
> 
> I know there is a lot of stuff going on in this world that is way beyond what the average person thinks is possible, but when you put it like that you do sound pretty insane.
> 
> I'll look for you in my dreams though.



I understand how you feel. I felt the same way. When I heard that politicians and other world leaders gather together in the woods in California, and offer a burning human effigy to the Great Owl in a ceremony called the Cremation of Care, I was like, chyeaaaaaaah right.    Until I saw a documentary made by Alex Jones where he snuck in and filmed it. 

What I am telling you is difficult to understand, and even more difficult to believe. Please, if you have doubt, explore the dream plane and see for yourself. Contact the Dream Warrior Master, and ask him whatever questions you have.

People are going to shared dreaming no matter what I say. We've been doing it for millions of years, and we will be doing it for millions more.

----------


## Vengeance

*Would it be stupid to join the shared dreaming class, if I still am not that good at lucid dreaming?*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I do not know about all the alien and illuminati stuff but i agree with WakingNomad on the Evolution matter. Actually yesterday while smoking a cigarette after lunch i was thinking about the dream plane and internet and how now everyone has cheap internet at home and even on their mobile phones. And that it wont be long before they create connection like 'Ghost in the Shell' and we will be all connected through technology. But i would be happier if we do that on the dream/mind plane or how ever you may call it. Such type of connection would be much better and safer for us. 
> I dunno about 2012 and dont care. When it comes we will see. But i hope that it will bring a spiritual shift in the people minds even though for the moment it doesnt seem so. These movies(inception and avatar) are nothing but money collectors and will be forgotten, even though i like avatar.
> 
> At WakingNomad:
> Question: What about that? Consider that at any given moment, doesnt matter how small it is, we change the universe with our minds(like thinking,doing,decisions) and create new universes in that way. Then we may choose not to die, just change the universe again and be alive.



Well, we are immortal (our souls are) therefore we never are truly destroyed, but our bodies die. Then, after we "die" we choose what we want to go into next.





> Would it be stupid to join the shared dreaming class, if I still am not that good at lucid dreaming?



No. You should join. You see, we are going to start with the foundations of dreaming skills, and build up from there. Plus, after every lesson, you are going to have two weeks to work on your new skill. The entire class is going to be a total of 14 weeks, so three and a half months almost.

----------


## Ametam

congradulations waking nomad you have succesfully gotten every conspiracy on earth and shoved them into one, i really didnt think that was possible

but yes i do agree with you that those illiuminati bastards are trying to get the NWO in action, and there doing a pretty good job of it aswell. once its fully in place, i can safely say i will be killed. although im not sure i quite agree that we were alien experiments.... or that there running the gov. we do NOT want the nwo

also wasn't astral projection used during the cold war?

----------


## Vengeance

*Okay i'm really excited for the shared dreaming class now*

----------


## kenietz

At WakingNomad:
I see, so we can choose two things. Firstly, to die consciously. I mean to enter death like in a dream world. Secondly to choose what to do after we entered again like when you choose what to do when lucid. Then training in being lucid is like preparation for death and 'afterlife'. But as we are immortal there is no afterlife just LIFE. Thats one insane logic but feels correct.
Cheers for that  :smiley: 

Btw: im also interested in the SD class. Only when do we start is the question  :smiley:

----------


## Blacklight

> And to comment on Blacklight's post above, one world goverment is in the bible I believe.  The head of it is the antichrist himself.



Oh. _Ooooooh_.... so that's why they think the NWO is a bad thing... Don't I feel evil right now or what. Such a shame, the world could use some order. Though not quite the kind led by the antichrist.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> congradulations waking nomad you have succesfully gotten every conspiracy on earth and shoved them into one, i really didnt think that was possible
> 
> but yes i do agree with you that those illiuminati bastards are trying to get the NWO in action, and there doing a pretty good job of it aswell. once its fully in place, i can safely say i will be killed. although im not sure i quite agree that we were alien experiments.... or that there running the gov. we do NOT want the nwo
> 
> also wasn't astral projection used during the cold war?



Yes. I actually talked to the head of the Stargate program on the phone. The CIA's remote viewing program. (Remote viewing is astral projection, but it focuses on the seeing the physical plane.) He has his home phone number on his website. Pretty down to earth guy. But, he doesn't believe in negative sentient enemies on the dream plane, or at least that's what he said. He told me I should try to hug or absorb the negative entities, which only works if they are DC, not sentient. He seemed to really believe what he's saying. The weird thing is, I know he has shared RV experiences. He must have.





> Okay i'm really excited for the shared dreaming class now



Me too.





> At WakingNomad:
> I see, so we can choose two things. Firstly, to die consciously. I mean to enter death like in a dream world. Secondly to choose what to do after we entered again like when you choose what to do when lucid. Then training in being lucid is like preparation for death and 'afterlife'. But as we are immortal there is no afterlife just LIFE. Thats one insane logic but feels correct.
> Cheers for that 
> 
> Btw: im also interested in the SD class. Only when do we start is the question



It's pure Buddhism, man. Funny thing about Buddhism, a lot of people believe in it without even realizing it, because it makes sense.





> Oh. _Ooooooh_.... so that's why they think the NWO is a bad thing... Don't I feel evil right now or what. Such a shame, the world could use some order. Though not quite the kind led by the antichrist.



Please research the New World Order.

----------


## sheeps

I believe in most aspects of buddhism actually, my strongest belief is reincarnation and past lives.

----------


## Dthoughts

Somewhere in Nomad's dream chronicles i have found a notable dream. I have a hard time finding it but i remember from 2011 or something; In which is described having sex with an alien on another planet. Perhaps Nomad remembers, it is described in the dream journal that Physical laws returned I.E. Holding ur nose and breathing did not work. Apparently our dear Nomad holds up to his name and is one of the first humans to empregnate an alien female.

Feel a little bit weird talking about someone else's dreams. Sorry about that.

Last week someone posted in another forum(you can Google the source) ;
"_I know a shaman how have married with an entity.. and have a son.. The entity show up frecuentry in the ayahuasca world... and one time the entity son appear in this world (long history).._."

That's about what i have heared on this concept! I know of only anecdotal reports on internet forums to my regret. Sorry i can't give more information.. I have seen it mention on this forum perhaps a few more times. I thought i'd point out these things are being discussed, in case someone reads this and thinks we are absolute nutters for even talking about this. But these concept are floating around, albeit a bit uncommon. These things are (I assume) a recurring theme and should be able to be discussed.

----------


## floatinghead

very interesting! thanks  :smiley: 

So, you believe that entities encountered within the dreamplane are not only outside of our consciousness, alive and sentient, but also the perhaps they exist within our universe? Within this dimension? And that it is conceivable to create life from a 'dream' semen? 

I am by no means judging here, I am just interested to hear what you believe!

Thanks

----------


## Dthoughts

Oh, you never came across as judgemental to me. I have told myself not to belief in anything.. Yet, rather utilize my energy to explore these concepts as much as i can without possibly contaminating my impression with faulty beliefs.

Nevertheless, metaphysical ideas float in my mind like water flows from a fountain.  :tongue2:  Perhaps Sexual energy plays a role in making dream babies. Some form of energy has to be present in the first place to extrapolate from. I guess laws of physics continue to play a role in dreams, albeit in a different way.

Yes, i also believe in sentient beings. In this world perhaps. But i am in crisis as to whether they reside in this dimension. If there are an infinite amount of dimensions. Or a second dimensions in which they reside. My intuition points to the latter. An underlying mechanism an inner universe of sorts. In which plants, humans and even the earth itself plays a conscious role. I guess this underlying dimension is the original source of consciousness. And provides the mechanism in which shared dreaming is possible.

----------


## Signet

Two cents:

1. How is this thread still alive?

2. Is it honestly worth it to throw what I believe on the table?  Or what I've experienced?

----------


## Sageous

1. Blame WakingNomad's virile thread-seed, coupled with the irresistable mythos of shared-dreaming.

2. That can only be answered by you; but I for one am willing to hear where you've been (or who you've made, given the current topic).

----------


## Signet

But everything I've experienced either happened in waking life or through the telepathic viewing of the (messed-up) dreams of a close friend of mine. :/

----------


## Sageous

^^ Sounds like a good fit for this thread!  It got resurrected with a discussion of dream babies, after all; I'm not sensing any taboos here...

----------


## Dthoughts

It is only useful in the context of getting to know each other, i think  ::cheers::

----------


## tP97

Well , have you ever come accross beings that only exist in the dreamverse ? I wonder how powerful would a dream child would have potential to grow since he'd be conscious only in the dream world XD

----------


## Signet

Okay, okay.  I'll post as much as is relevant to the dream realm.

I'll call my friend "Fluffly", as that is quite literally what I call her in real life.  She is twenty, about 5' 3", and 180 lbs.  (Hey, even she admits she's overweight.)

Firstly, there's the telepathy.  I'll be concise on this point, as it is not directly tied in to most talk of dreaming, but I must mention it to make sense of some later parts.
While I have been at college in Kansas, numerous times (at least a dozen) while on the phone with Fluffy I have been able to accurately tell her what she's wearing, and vice versa.  When she found out about a close friend of hers dying, I heard her cry out even though I was practicing drumming at the time. Once back home in Iowa I heard her ask me (from ~12 miles away) "Elliot, are you getting this?" very clearly.  We've traded images telepathically, and she has on many occasions heard songs in my head that she had never head before then.

Next, her dreams.
With very few exceptions, she is always lucid.  However, she has absolutely no dream control (aside from normal waking functions)

She easily loses consciousness when certain nerve points are pressed just right or if she is prompted to.  For example, there was one instance when I snapped my fingers in front of her and commanded her "Sleep." She went out like a light.

Commonly, when she is asleep, I can see into her dreams telepathically.  I'll use the above instance.

After causing her to fall asleep, I tried to imagine what her dream was, and... I could see.
She was standing, dressed in a ballgown, in a vast, rolling field of short grass next to a horse-drawn cart.  (hey, we're from Iowa.  go figure.)  Later we noted that her dream-self is healthier than her real-life self, you could even say "unbroken" : three or four inches taller, a little slimmer and generally better-cared for.  
On a whim, I imagined myself in her dream, and I appeared as I had thought - on the cart.  She reacted, noticing me, so I figured that it might have worked.  I poked her and she giggled as I tried to keep my imagination/projection from 'glitching' and shortly after she woke up.

When she woke, I asked her to describe what she'd seen.  It was already a common test between us, so she understood that I just wanted to make sure that it had worked.  She then proceeded to tell me detail-for-detail what I had 'seen' and done telepathically.

On top of telepathy, a lot of spiritual stuff around her also gets into her dream life.
Two spiritual entities that keep re-occurring in her life are the angel she calls Zeke and the demon I refer to as Coroc.   (please, please, please note that neither of those names are accurate.  They are both names one of us use to refer to them.  "Zeke" acknowledges that name for reference sake, and "Coroc" is what many have called a Halley's Demon, and likewise does not or can not speak.)
The first time I was ever around either of them was when the later showed up at me Graduation party, and likewise the former came to protect Fluffy.  He does a lot of that, to be honest; not like a "Guardian Angel", he just chooses to protect her.

The first instance of my 'seeing' her dreams helps to make sense of the spiritual stuff that happens around her.  In this case, I was at college in Kansas, so there's a physical distance of about 500 miles to consider in this instance.
She had called to chat about anything.  That happened a lot that year, as we were both bored a lot and I had just gotten a cell phone.  This time, though, she started to describe a dream she had, and I saw it in my head (or so I thought).  I quickly stopped her and asked to describe the rest.
What I saw was this:
Fluffy, crouched and hugging her knees, in a mountain cave that opened directly into a flat, sparse desert.  In the distance more mountains could be seen, again coming down straight to the desert floor.  Walking from the right to left just outside the mouth of the cave was "Coroc", wielding an axe (which I described in detail).  I told her more detail, but I'm trying in vain to keep this short.
One odd thought that came to me was to ask her to mentally "turn around" in her memory of the dream and look to the vantage point from where I was describing the dream. "What do you see?" I asked.  She replied "Zeke". 
o_O

Anyways.  Last bit.

One time, Fluffy and I and two other friends were hanging out at one of their[s?] house[es?]  (Dang English language)  Once again Fluffy konked off by accident, and we thought little of it and waited for her to wake up.  One of us glanced over and noted that she looked like "she's having a nightmare".
When I "thought" into her dream, I saw that she was in that same field (where all of her dreams start, she said), but that she was surrounded by demons.  They were so thick in numbers as they flew around her that you couldn't even see the scenery or most of the sky. 
I immediately "thought" myself into her dream and made a sweeping motion from one point through a whole circle, meaning to "sweep" the demons into one place.  It worked, too, surprising the one who was leading them!  I pulled them all into a ball and compressed it until it melted and poured into a crack in the ground.


Think about that.  Massive dream control, possibly assaulting demons or spiritual entities, while telepathically sharing a dream.  While awake.

...What the heck?

----------


## floatinghead

WOW - that is incredible!!

I have heard about telepathic links before but this is insane!

some quick questions!

- How long have you been able to do this with fluffy? At what age did you notice you could?
- Are you able to do this to anyone else? (go into there dreams or minds while awake?) 
- is fluffy narcoleptic?
- what sort of state do you go in when you go into her dreams - is it a meditative trance state? Waking Hynagogia? Sleeping? Or just an image in your minds eye?
- Are you able to enter her dreams when you sleep?

----------


## Signet

> WOW - that is incredible!!
> 
> I have heard about telepathic links before but this is insane!
> 
> some quick questions!
> 
> - How long have you been able to do this with fluffy? At what age did you notice you could?
> - Are you able to do this to anyone else? (go into there dreams or minds while awake?) 
> - is fluffy narcoleptic?
> ...



Er, thanks! ^_^

As for your questions... lemme think.
If I remember truly, the telepathic experiences started happening either in the last part of my senior year of high school or the summer between high school and college.  I've never had any dream-related or telepathic experiences with anyone else.  Narcolepsy?  [looks up definition]  Oh!  Naw.  She's no more prone to odd sleeping habits of her own accord than any late-night gamer.  :tongue2: 

As for the state-of-mind, it's just a mind's-eye fort of thing.  I've always had a vivid imagination, and soon after the telepathic stuff started I began to realize that some of the things I thought I imagined were (debatably) real things.  (spiritual beings, mostly, but also Fluffy's dreams)

I've never shared her dreams, though you did remind me of something she mentioned a couple times: her shared dreams.  She's shared dreams with people multiple times when they have been asleep near her.  For example, a friend at a sleep-over, her sister, and a young boy who fell asleep on her lap (shortly before she fell asleep herself.)
I'm rather surprised that we've never had the chance to try that ourselves, seeing as we're very close friends and I visited often back in high school.

Ah, dear Fluffy.  There is a lot that could be told about her, spirits, telepathy, and dreams.  And her sister!  Oh, gosh. Her sister.  She's even worse when it comes to dreams, but I don't think I have the right to discuss her experiences without asking first. :/

----------


## Dthoughts

What's interesting is that it is Fluffy who is prone for Paranormal experiences. It could be her openness makes her more vulnerable. You mentioned she has no dream control. You seem to have it, and somehow you fulfill her needs in that regard as someone who can protect her from darker entities in dreams. 

Incredible account of events Signet. I'm glad that you decided to share it here! ty  :smiley:

----------


## RealIllusions

Signet,

When you said " If I remember truly" it made me think that maybe you and Fluffy no longer share these experiences. Are you two still close? Keep in touch? Did the telepathic experiences stop, and if so, why?

----------


## Signet

> Signet,
> 
> When you said " If I remember truly" it made me think that maybe you and Fluffy no longer share these experiences. Are you two still close? Keep in touch? Did the telepathic experiences stop, and if so, why?



Ah, I said that because the memory is from a couple years ago, when these sort of things first started.  (Sr in high school, Jr in college.)
You're right, though.  Well, kind of.  I'd say we're still close - closer than most people, all telepathy considered - but we haven't bothered to chat much this last year.  She's cutting her way in the world of low-income jobs, and I'm trying to drag myself through the second half of college... 500 miles from home. :/
Paranormal/telepathic stuff still happens to us when we're around each other nowdays.  That's just a lot less often than back in high school. Again, :/






> What's interesting is that it is Fluffy who is prone for Paranormal experiences. It could be her openness makes her more vulnerable. You mentioned she has no dream control. You seem to have it, and somehow you fulfill her needs in that regard as someone who can protect her from darker entities in dreams. 
> 
> Incredible account of events Signet. I'm glad that you decided to share it here! ty



Oh, I'm not the only one.  Zeke has been there for her since childhood.
And you're welcome!  (Though there are more stories I could tell about her.  Like the time I dropped a soldering iron on my leg and *she* got burnt from it...)

----------


## floatinghead

You NEED to make her sign up to dreamviews - lol! She certainly sounds like she has an incredible gift!! 

Can she 'tap' into others heads at will or is it only those who she gets close to? 

Have you ever tried to teach her dream control? Or does her 'openness' make it more difficult for her to control a dream in comparison to the rest of us?

----------


## Signet

> You NEED to make her sign up to dreamviews - lol! She certainly sounds like she has an incredible gift!! 
> 
> Can she 'tap' into others heads at will or is it only those who she gets close to? 
> 
> Have you ever tried to teach her dream control? Or does her 'openness' make it more difficult for her to control a dream in comparison to the rest of us?



Hah!  I've said the same thing about this place to her before.  She likes the idea, but she just isn't all that connected to the world of the internet.
She's talked on many occasions about reading other people.  Friends, teachers (a real temptation to be resisted while taking tests, she said), even strangers... I think.  I'll have to ask on that last one again.  She even has had one strange instance where she and a friend of ours were in some way tightly linked telepathically for a moment and a small part of him (the friend) remained "in" herself afterwards.  Those are her words (approximately), not mine, as I was not there for that instance.  I would add, however, that the person I see through her eyes has been just slightly different since then, so it makes sense to me.
yeah, did I mention that I read eyes?

As for dream control... eh.  I've noted to her that she still was able to exercise dream control when she told a DC "come along with me".  It was more of a social sort of dream control, but it still worked.
Personally, I think her lack of dream control is not all just from her being wired REALLY weirdly, but also somewhat from her bad experiences with demon(s), her constant protection from Zeke, and a lack of thinking she can or trying to exercise control in the first place.

If you _really_ want to get a shock, you'd want the other friend (the one I mentioned just above) to get on here and post about it.  I've been nagging him for years (literally.  Since I joined) to get an account, but all he's done is get one and not use it - so as to troll me.  :tongue2: 

Oh well.

----------


## floatinghead

> Hah!  I've said the same thing about this place to her before.  She likes the idea, but she just isn't all that connected to the world of the internet.
> She's talked on many occasions about reading other people.  Friends, teachers (a real temptation to be resisted while taking tests, she said), even strangers... I think.  I'll have to ask on that last one again.  She even has had one strange instance where she and a friend of ours were in some way tightly linked telepathically for a moment and a small part of him (the friend) remained "in" herself afterwards.  Those are her words (approximately), not mine, as I was not there for that instance.  I would add, however, that the person I see through her eyes has been just slightly different since then, so it makes sense to me.
> yeah, did I mention that I read eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> As for dream control... eh.  I've noted to her that she still was able to exercise dream control when she told a DC "come along with me".  It was more of a social sort of dream control, but it still worked.
> Personally, I think her lack of dream control is not all just from her being wired REALLY weirdly, but also somewhat from her bad experiences with demon(s), her constant protection from Zeke, and a lack of thinking she can or trying to exercise control in the first place.
> 
> ...



Naturally we get quite a bit of baloney here on the beyond section so we need to take what people post with a pinch of salt, however, I really want to believe what you are posting about and would love to hear more about you and your friend. From what you have told us so far there is so much to learn and extrapolate from the way you both work. I believe we all have natural untapped abilities but it is a skill (for us) that needs to be practiced and honed, some people have this skill naturally (fluffy for example) and from people like her we can learn so much and progress much faster through what we learn. 

Has she had any experience with the dead? (talking to or messages from)

What did you mean when you said you could read eyes?

Could you elaborate on what her experiences were with demons within dreams?

What is the user name of your friend?

What do you personally believe the dream plane is? (existing inside our 'heads' or an external place we visit?)

----------


## Signet

> Naturally we get quite a bit of baloney here on the beyond section so we need to take what people post with a pinch of salt, however, I really want to believe what you are posting about and would love to hear more about you and your friend.



Yeah, I can understand how a lot of BS would come flying through here from people hoping that you/we all will jump at it.  And I can't offer much in the way of evidence for my claims, sadly, but I'll answer what I can.





> Has she had any experience with the dead? (talking to or messages from)
> What did you mean when you said you could read eyes?
> Could you elaborate on what her experiences were with demons within dreams?
> What is the user name of your friend?
> What do you personally believe the dream plane is? (existing inside our 'heads' or an external place we visit?)



Dead?  Hmm.  That could be.  She once told me that her father had seen his mom one time late at night when he was younger.  She mentioned it when we were hypothesizing about a spirit or ghost or something that had been hanging around the house. (and acting like her late uncle.)

Eye reading?  Nothing much - I simply recognize the difference between people when I look them in the eye. I mean, dead in the eye, in the pupil mainly as well as the rest of the eye.  I personally believe that this sort of "reading" is the same thing that spawned the maxim "The eyes are the windows of the soul."
If that's so, then I guess I can see people's souls.
I've seen a different soul (than usual) in two different people's eyes - both times they were possessed.
Oh!  I can also tell if they're guarding their thoughts/emotions.  You know, wearing a social "mask", to seem presentable and normal and to keep from getting hurt by others' harsh words, etc.

I didn't bother to ask a whole lot about demons in her dreams, as it's apparently not that pleasant of a thing.  :tongue2:   I remember her telling of being followed and taunted by one woman, "Lucy", whom I had previously thought was just a character I made up when I was young.  (apparently it/she got into Fluffy's head.)  that only happened a couple times.  Once in her dreams, Lucy called out the name "Sul" to a passing spirit, and some time later when I was talking to a possessed man the demon in him recognized the name. 
You really don't have to believe me.  I'm just saying what happened.
She has mentioned that the [Halie's] demon, "Coroc", is almost always bare-handed.
Again, Zeke has been protecting her since she was young.  Only more recently, when she began to share about these experiences, has his visitation become less common.  (Then again, she's more fit to take care of herself, mentally speaking.)

Arsanthania.  (note, you, though: he hasn't been on even once since he made the profile back in 2011.)  If you're a really persistent one, you might try to track him down elsewhere by that name.

The dream-plain?  Oh, dear.  Well... 
I used to think it was all in one's head.  My reaction to being convinced otherwise can be read here.  But yes and no: I believe that there is the physical world and the spiritual world (both of which can be seen/interacted with through astral projection) but that the dream-plain is.. different.
For example, Fluffly.  Every dream she has starts in the same field.  She then walks through a door standing in that field, and the dream-sequence begins.  Her *sister*, on the other hand, is in a house with three hallways of doors (her dreams, Fluffy's dreams, and her sister's dreams) and a main anteroom.
[arsanthania] has mentioned traversing the spiritual world in his dreams and even interacting with spirits of sorts, IIRC.
The one bit that really freaked me out -and changed my mind- was when a higher demon mentioned it to me.  The demon, who was possessing a friend of mine (who had a few spirits in him), said that "it is where we live," referring to his type - demons.
As a Christian, that makes sense to me, given the post-modern and mostly non-spiritual era we're in.  If I was a demon resting in what humans think of as the dream-plain, I'd let them think that.  I'd stay out of their way, lest I shake them out of their atheistic stupor.

That last bit is total peculation, and even I have to take what I've written here with a grain of salt.
Actually, I'll have a couple grains with it, I think.

----------


## Lmrhone

I've been stalking your posts for so long and I usually would just kept lurking but I had a question and I didn't want to offend you if you weren't Christian because on DV that's like throwing a torch into a gasoline pool. 

But have you seen anything in particular with Christian's, like with the eye readings? I'll start looking more into peoples eyes, I think I could be good at that.

----------


## Signet

> [...]have you seen anything in particular with Christians' [eyes]?



Sadly... not really.  Many are just as masked and guarded as any other people.
Still, I must say that the people I have met who truly follow Christ have the most beautiful souls out of any I have ever seen.

So I guess the answer would be a clear yes, but just on rare occasions.

----------


## RealIllusions

It's funny because the term "fluff" or "fluffy" is used in a lot of places-especially communities that deal with psychic phenomena- to describe something that is actually TOO far into the realm of imagination; something overly exaggerated or unreasonably imaginative. It's just a coincidence I noticed, that Signet is describing something so "out there" compared to everyday experience and the central person's name is "fluffy," which naturally raised some skepticism in me despite the fact that I believe that the phenomena described could very well be possible... I cannot help but consider the possibility that you are cleverly trolling everyone Signet, and named the character in the plot "fluffy" to get a nice little chuckle.

----------


## Signet

>_<
No, no.  I've called her Fluffy since shortly after I met her.  (Her hair is, well... fluffy.  REALLY fluffy.  And she has a fairly fluffy personality most of the time.)

----------


## Baron Samedi

this is all very fascinating

----------

